# That's what happens for being a CHEAP O!!!



## chafalota (Aug 19, 2010)

I was using from a company some nice fragrances,I was happy with the results of them,but they jacked up the prices!!!  So,I decided to look for some "cheaper" fragrance oils.  All of my silicone molds started tearing and I didn't know why?  Now I have found out the hard way that it's those new fragrance oils!!! :evil:


----------



## sygrid (Aug 28, 2010)

I am so sorry that happened to you.  Some fragrances can actually web themselves to the molds if you can believe that.  What molds did you lose

Lorie


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 3, 2010)

sygrid said:
			
		

> I am so sorry that happened to you.  Some fragrances can actually web themselves to the molds if you can believe that.  What molds did you lose
> 
> Lorie



I would like to know what FOs you used that would do that!  I sure don't want that happening to my molds! :shock:


----------



## sygrid (Sep 3, 2010)

The worst offenders were the Vanilla's.  I can't remember who the manufacturers were but there were several that would damage molds.  It's terrible.  I remember my shock when I tried to unmold an absolutely yummy smelling batch and the white plastic was webbed right into the soap!  It wasn't the heat that did it, it was the reaction between the two oil based products.  I stopped using the white plastic from that point on. I should have written it down at the time but I didn't.  Losing any mold to something out of your control hurts, but when it's silicone molds that are quite expensive to buy..that's just awful.  What were your molds like?

Lorie


----------

